# أى معلومات عن شركة " الكفاح القابضه " للمقاولات بالدمام



## gasser_beek (5 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،،،،،،،،،
*​*
يا جماعة الخير انا مهندس مدنى ( تخطيط وبرامج زمنيه ) دفعة 2006جيلى عقد عمل بشركة بالدمام اسمها " مجموعة الكفاح القابضه " بالله عليكم اللى عنده أى معلومات عن هذه الشركه لا يبخا عليا بها......

يعنى الشركه سمعتها كويسه بالمملكه ولا لأ......؟؟ هل يحدث تأخير فى الرواتب..........؟؟؟ معلومات عن إدارة الشركه....؟؟؟ متوسط الرواتب للدفعة 2006 بالمملكه....؟؟؟

بالله عليكم اى معلومه لا تبخلوا على لأنى معتمد على الله ثم عليكم فى قبول العمل.*

*وجزاكم الله خيرا مقدما على ردودكم*,,,,,,,


----------



## gasser_beek (5 يونيو 2012)

يا جماعة بالله عليكم اللى عنده أى معلومه لا يبخل بيها يمكن يكون شايفها صغيره بس هتفيدنى....

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## tamer gad (6 يونيو 2012)

انت قول اية العرض واحنا ننصحك اما الشركة اعتقد ان سمعتها طيبة....وبالتوفيق


----------



## gasser_beek (6 يونيو 2012)

*


tamer gad قال:



انت قول اية العرض واحنا ننصحك اما الشركة اعتقد ان سمعتها طيبة....وبالتوفيق

أنقر للتوسيع...


جزاك الله خيرا على الرد والإهتمام

العرض كالتالى :-
1) راتب أساسى 8000 ريال
2)بدل سكن 20000 ريال
3) بدل انتقالات 800 ريال




*


----------



## eng.ahmedyehia (7 يونيو 2012)

اولا الراتب قليل بالنسبة لدفعة 2006 واسعار مهندسي التخطيط في ازدياد مستمر بالنسبة لمهندسي المواقع اما بالنسبة الى الشركة فهي من الشركات التي تنمو بخطى ثابته ولكن بعض ملاحظات على الادارة بالنسبة الى بدل السكن فمن المفترض لو كان العقد عائلي ان يكون 3 اشهر اي 24 الف وليس 20 لان اقل سكن معتدل مابين 20 - 22 بالدمام


----------



## tamer gad (7 يونيو 2012)

الاخ احمد يحي انا مش معاك 8000 ريال مرتب مناسب بالنسبة دفعة 2006 . اما بدل السكن فهو ايضا مناسب الى حد ما كما ذكرت .


----------

